# Exhaust Suggestions for 461 ci Block



## Gage1969GTO (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey all,
Im looking for suggestions and opinions on exhaust brands. I have mostly been looking at Flowmaster and Cherry Bombs but its hard to tell from low quality youtube videos what the sound quality/level are for different products. I want the car to be pretty loud, but not ludicrously so. Actually the way to describe it would be I want whatever the increment under ludicrously loud is; Just not quite ludicrous itself.

Any pointers are appreciated!

Best,
Gage


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

Gage1969GTO said:


> Hey all,
> Im looking for suggestions and opinions on exhaust brands. I have mostly been looking at Flowmaster and Cherry Bombs but its hard to tell from low quality youtube videos what the sound quality/level are for different products. I want the car to be pretty loud, but not ludicrously so. Actually the way to describe it would be I want whatever the increment under ludicrously loud is; Just not quite ludicrous itself.
> 
> Any pointers are appreciated!
> ...


I have Magnaflow Mufflers on my '65 LeMans with a '72 455 under the hood. They are not as obnoxious as Flowmaster can be. Pretty mellow at idle, but a nice growl when I punch it. In my opinion, perfect for a sleeper. I put them on the car when I lived in an apartment complex in San Diego... didn't want to be too rude to the neighbors.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a 461 also, I went with the ram air manifolds, Pypes 2.5" polished stainless down pipes, cross over, Race Pro mufflers, tail pipes and tips. I like the sound and no drone, I have to get some video maybe this week but my wife said she could hear me a mile away getting on it with the windows open in the house. Maybe check out the Violator mufflers, I got the system from Summit on a sale and it went in super easy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running Pypes Race-Pro's behind my 461 with 2 1/2 pipe front to back. 

I did shoot some video waaaay back in 2009-2010 or so while I was still in the process of building the car. Here's a short of of what they sound like all buttoned up.





I also have electric cutouts on the car, and here's what it sounds like in both 'modes':





Bear


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sounds good, would have liked to hear that baby revved up a few times, in the first clip does it sound like the starter isn't aligned or is that my imagination?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No, you were right. The starter was too tight on that one. I was still in the process of putting it together at that point. 
Search on YouTube for "Bear's GTO" and you'll find others.

Bear


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok cool, didn't mean to be nit picking just wanted to make sure you knew 👍


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

Just keep in mind that from roughest to smoothest is: true duals > H pipe > X pipe. If you like the rough and rowdy sound, it's easier to achieve with true duals (no crossover). I have true duals behind my 461 with flowmaster mufflers. I'll upload a video to youtube and post the link here a little later.

There ya go





XE282HR 112LSA cam (230 @ .050)


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Finally got some video of my exhaust if anyone is interested, to recap 461, 2.5 ram air manifolds, 2.5 down pipes, x pipe, Race Pro mufflers, tail pipes all Pypes system...it still seems louder in person and loud enough for me inside the cockpit and out..I'm happy with how it sounds 👍 ok I tried but I'm not smart enough, there's two videos on YouTube under Pypes exhaust w/race pro mufflers 1 and 2...if anyone can help me post these I'd appreciate it, they were to big of files to upload in the photo drop.


----------

